# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أبحث عن أفضل كتاب في الإملاء فما هو ؟

## مرابط

أبحث عن كتاب شامل عن علم الإملاء يغني عن أي كتاب آخر ويكون مرجع لي في أي وقت فأي هذه الكتب تقترحون علي
1-المطالع النصرية ولا أذكر اسم المؤلف 2- أصول الإملاء للخطيب 3- قواعد الإملاء لعبدالسلام هارون 4- الإملاء لحسين والي 5- وكتاب لحسين والي ولا أذكر اسمه؟
فأي هذه الكتب أفضل من حيث الشمولية ولماذا ؟
أرجو افادتي وياحبذا لو جمع هذا الكتاب قواعد الترقيم

----------


## فاطمة العدوية

*الإملاء ، حسين والي ، دار القلم ، بيروت*

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

قواعد الإملاء و علامات الترقيم لعبدالسلام هارون

----------


## مرابط

للرفع والاستزادة مع ذكر السبب بارك الله فيكم أبحث عن الأشمل وذكر كل الاختلافات

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم ، وسدد خطاكم .
أولا : قولك أخي :
1-المطالع النصرية ولا أذكر اسم المؤلف ( الكتاب اسمه : المطالع النصرية للمطابع المصرية في الأصول الخطية) للشيخ نصر الهوريني ألفه سنة 1275هـ .والشيخ نصر أزهري من أهل مصر ،كان عالماً باللغة والأدب ، ولي رئاسة التصحيح في المطبعة الأميرية إلى آخر حياته فصحح كثيراً من كتب الأدب والتاريخ واللغة ، ومن جهوده تحقيق (القاموس المحيط) للفيروز أبادي ، وله فيه شرح ديباجة القاموس ،طبع مع (فوائد شريفة في معرفة اصطلاحات القاموس) وله تقييدات وشروح ومصنفات لا يزال بعضها مخطوطا.
وقد قام بتحقيق الكتاب د/عبدالوهاب بن محمود الكحلة. ط مؤسسة الرسالة .
ثانيا : كتاب عبد السلام هارون رحمه الله من الكتب السهلة جدا من وجهة نظري .


الترقيم وعلاماته
من كتاب مناهج البحث العلمى . للدكتور فرج الله عبد البارى ص ( 101 - 106 )

على الباحث ان يهتم جدا بعلامات الترقيم ووضع الفواصل والنقط لان هذه العلامات تدل على فهم الباحث للكلام الذى يكتب والعبارات التى يصوغها .
والترقيم لم يكن معروفا من قبل ، ولكن ادخله ((احمد زكى)) باشا ( الملقب بشيخ العروبة ) فقد كانت له جولة فى الميادين البكر ، هى ادخال علامات الترقيم على الكتابة العربية وفق النسق المستعمل فى كتابة اللغات الأوربية ، وكان القارئ قبل استعمال هذه العلامات يعمد دائما فى حركات القراءة والوقوف على الذهن والقريحة ، وليس امامه اشارات ، أو علامات ترشده الى ذلك .
ومن اجل ذلك فكر ((احمد زكى)) فى إدخال هذه العلامات ، وقد فصّل ذلك فى رسالة أصدرها عام 1912 جاء فيها :
واول من اهتدى الى ذلك رجل من علماء النحو ، من روم القسطنطينية اسمه ( ارسطوفان ) من أهل القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد ، ثم توفرت امم الإفرنج من بعده على تحسين هذا الاصطلاح ، واتقانه إلى الغاية التى وصلوا إليها فى عهدنا الحاضر .
وأشار إلى ان اللسان العربى مهما بلغت درجته من العلم لا يتسنى له فى اكثر الأحيان ان يتعرف مواقع فصل الجمل ، وتقسيم العبارات او الوقوف على المواضع التى يحسن السكوت عندها ، ورأى ان الوقت قد حان لإدخال هذا النظام فى كتابتنا الحالية ، مطبوعة او مخطوطة ، تسهيلا لتناول العلوم ، فبدا ((احمد زكى)) بمراجعة الكتب العربية التى وضعها النابغون من السلف الصالح فى الوقوف والامداد ، ورجع الى ما تواضع عليه الإفرنج فى هذا المعنى ، وما كتبه العلامة (ده ساسى) فوجد أن الطريقة العربية القديمة التى اشار إليها ((السرنجاوى)) و ((الشاطبى)) لا تختلف عن الطريقة العربية الحديثة إلا فى جزئيات طفيفة . واصطلح على تسمية هذا العمل بالترقيم ، لان هذه الكلمة تدل على العلامات ، والإشارات ، والنقوش التى توضع فى الكتابة ، وفى تطريز المنسوجات .

وعلامات الترقيم هى :


أشهر علامات الترقيم :
1- الفصلة ( ، ) .
2- الفصلة المنقوطة ( ؛ ) .
3- الوقفة ( . ) .
4- علامة الاستفهام ( ؟ ) .
5- علامة الانفعال (التأثر) ( ! ) .
6- النقطتان ( : ) .
7- الشرطة أو الوصلة ( - ) .
8- التضبيب (التنصيص) ( " " )
9- القوسان { ( ) } .
10- علامة الحذف والإضمار ( ..... ) .
وهذه العلامات ( ، ؛ . : ؟ ! ) لا توضع فى أول الكلام ، وهذا يعنى انها لا توضع فى أول السطر .


موضع استعمال علامات الترقيم :


أولاً : الفاصلة ( ، ) :


والغرض منها أن يسكت القارئ عندها سكتة خفيفة ، ليميز بعض أجزاء الكلام عن بعضه ، وتوضع فيما يأتى :
1- بين الجمل التى يتركب من مجموعها كلام تام ، مثل : إن محمداً طالب نبيل : لا يؤذى أحداً ، ولا يكذب فى كلامه ، ولا يقصر فى درسه .
2- بين الكلمات المفردة المتصلة بكلمات أخرى تجعلها شبيهة بالجملة فى طولها ، مثل : ما خاف عامل صدق ، ولا تلميذ عامل بنصائح والديه ومعلمية ، ولا صانع مجيد لصناعته ، غير مخلف لمواعيده .
3- بين أنواع الشىء وأقسامه ، مثل : فصول السنة أربعة : الربيع ، والصيف ، والخريف ، والشتاء .
4- بعد لفظ المنادى : مثل : يا على ، أحضر الكتاب .


ثانياً : الفصلة المنقوطة ( ؛ ) :


والغرض منها أن يقف القارئ عندها وقفة متوسطة ، وأكثر استعمالها فى الآتى :
1- بين الجمل الطويلة التى يتركب من مجموعها كلام مفيد ، وذلك لإمكان التنفس بين الجمل عند قراءتها ، ومنع خلط بعضها ببعض بسبب تباعدها ، مثل ، إن الناس لا ينظرون إلى الزمن الذى عمل فيه العلم ؛ وإنما ينظرون إلى مقدار جودته وإتقانه .
2- بين جملتين تكون الثانية منهما سبباً فى الأولى ، مثل : نال على الجائزة ؛ لانه نجح بتفوق .
3- أو تكون مسببة عن الأولى ، مثل : زيد مخلص لوطنه ؛ فلا غرابة أن يختاره الشعب رئيساً للبلاد .


ثالثاً : الوقفة أو النقطة ( . ) :


وتوضع فى نهاية الجملة التامة المستوفية كل مكملاتها ، مثل : فى التأنى السلامة ، وفى العجلة الندامة . ومثل : خير الكلام ما قل ودل ، ولم يطل فيمل .


رابعاً : علامة الاستفهام ( ؟ ) :
وتوضع فى نهاية الجملة المستفهم بها عن شىء ، مثل : فيم كنت ؟ أين تذهب ؟ لم تتعلم ؟


خامساً : علامة الانفعال ( ! ) :


توضع فى آخر الجملة التى يعبر بها عن الانفعالات النفسية كفرح ، أو حزن ، أو تعجب ، أو استغاثة ، أو دعاء ، مثل : يا بشرى !. نجحت فى الامتحان ! . وا أسفاه ! . ما أجمل هذا البستان ! . النار ! . أغيثونا ! . ويل للظالم ! . مات فلان ! . رحمه الله ! .


سادساً : النقطتان ( : ) :


النقطتان تستعملان لتوضيح ما بعدهما ، وتمييزه عما قبله ، وذلك يكون فى الآتى :
بين القول والمقول ، أو ما يشبهها فى المعنى ، مثل : قال حكيم : العلم زين ، والجهل شين . ومثل : ومن نصائح أبى لى كل يوم : لا تؤخر عمل يومك إلى غدك . وبين الشىء وأقسامه ، أو أنواعه ، مثل : أصابع اليد خمسة : الإبهام ، والسبابة ، والوسطى ...
ومثل : اثنان لا يشبعان : طالب علم ، وطالب مال .
وقبل الأمثلة التى توضح قاعدة وقبل الكلام الذى يوضح ما قبله مثل : بعض الحيوان يأكل اللحم : كالأسد ، والنمر ، والذئب ، وبعضه يأكل النبات : كالفيل ، والبقر ، والغنم ، ومثل : أجزاء الكلام العربى ثلاثة : أسم ، وفعل ، وحرف .


سابعاً : الشرطة أو الوصلة ( - ) :


وتوضع بين ركنى الجملة إذا طال الركن الأول ، لأجل تسهيل فهمها مثل : إن الطالب الذى يدأب على المذاكرة ، ولا يضيع وقته سدى - ينجح بتفوق .


ثامناً : التضبيب (التنصيص) ( " " ) :

ويوضع بين قوسيهما المزدوجين كل كلام ينقل بنصه ، وحروفه ، مثل قوله تعالى "إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح" (النصر) وقوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - "اليد العليا خير من اليد السفلى" .


تاسعاً : القوسان لمخـ ( ) لمجـ :


ويوضع بينهما الألفاظ التى ليست من أركان هذا الكلام ، كالجمل المعترضة ، وألفاظ الاحتراس ، والتفسير ، مثل : القاهرة (حرسها الله) عاصمة لجمهورية مصر العربية ، ومثل : إن كان لى ذنب (ولا ذنب لى) فما له غيرك من غافر ، ومثل : حُلوان (بضم فسكون) مدينة جنوبى القاهرة ، طيبة الهواء .
عاشراً : علامة الحذف : ( .... ) الخ :
وتوضع مكان الكلام المحذوف ، للاقتصار على المهم منه ، أو لاستقباح ذكره ، مثل : أحببتك يا صديقى ، لأدبك وعملك .....
ومثل : جبل المقطم أشهر جبال مصر .. بنى عليه صلاح الدين الأيوبى قلعته المشهورة .
ومثل : السد العالى يفيد البلاد فى اتساع رقعة الأرض المنزرعة ... وانتشار الصناعة ... وكثرة الإنتاج الذى يجعل مصر ترفع رأسها بين الأمم ... ولا تحتاج إلى غيرها ، بل غيرها يحتاج إليها فى كل ما تنتج من ، سماد ، وغلات زراعية ... وخير عميم .


تنبيه :
لا يوضع من هذه العلامات فى أول السطر إلا القوسان ، وعلامة التنصيص . وقد سبق ما يفيد ذلك .

وهناك كتاب آخر وهو :
القواعد الأساسية في الترقيم والإملاء والنحو والمعاجم / الدكتور يوسف السحيمات ، مركز يزيد للنشر ، مؤتة ، الأردن .



وأيضا : قواعد الإملاء/ عبدالعليم إبراهيم.

----------


## عطية طاهر

شكرا شكرا

----------

